
Intel and Qualcomm sync up on 802.11ad interoperability - protomyth
http://semiaccurate.com/2016/02/02/intel-and-qualcomm-sync-up-on-802-11ad-interoperability/
======
mtgx
Why did the Wi-Fi Alliance certify them before making sure they are
interoperable anyway? Non-interopable "standards" are major failures - see
DLNA. Was it because at least one of them was already working on the
implementation before the Wi-Fi Alliance bought up WiGig?

